# Very Very Small Mafia TOO



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

24 hours for nightette actions.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

Day 1

The townspeople awake to see that the mafia has taken a victim. The motionless body of *Legendaryseeker99 *lay, dead on the streets.

*Legendaryseeker99 is dead and innocent.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Lynching Mawile.*


----------



## .... (Jul 6, 2011)

...what?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

It`s a strategy. You`ll see.


----------



## .... (Jul 6, 2011)

I vote *Rizadon*, then.


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

*Mawile!*

Were you the vig or the bodyguard?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

You're so screwed. =P

KR-9's got the right idea. He knows a strategy when he sees one.

Edit: Ninja'd! Mawile, you dead!


----------



## .... (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, nevermind. Go ahead, lynch your vig.
*
Mawile.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

I WANT to lynch the vig!


...strange...I thought LS99 was Vig....Meh, we still win!


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mawile was chosen to be lynched; and so be it! The Mafia and Lovers win!

I know.

Shocking.

Revolutionary.

Made me piss my pants in laughter.


----------



## .... (Jul 6, 2011)

Rizadon said:


> we still win!


Let me guess, you and Mai are lovers.

EDIT: I GOT NINJA'D


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

XD!!!!

Mai was the Mafia, and I picked her as Lover! Silly little BG, you BGed the Mafia! XP


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

To Rizadon: I told you LS99 was bodyguard!

Wow, ninja'd times a thousand. You're right, Mawile. Good game!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought that since the list said Mafia, BG, Vig, Lover. Since you were first and you got Mafia, i was 4th and i got lover, I thought that LS99 was Vig! Nevertheless, we still won!

Edit: Please give the Death Quee.

And I deem this Mafia Game The Shortest Mafia Game In TCOD HISTORY!!!! IT ONLY TOOK 30 FREAKIN' MINUTES!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

I was Bodyguard.


I can deal with this.


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

Why would we need the queue?

I killed LS99.

Rizadon loved me.

LS99 protected me.

And Mawile either did nothing or attacked me/LS.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

I vote for VVSM IV!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

Mawile did nothing. If he targeted you or him, then LS99 would have been killed.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

How about Mai make the Fourth?

LS99 Make the Fifth

Mawile Make the 6th

Skyman Make the 7th


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not making anything >:\
l
l
V​


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

oh, I'll deal with it.

But Mai, how about you make the Fourth?


----------



## .... (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not making anything either :D


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

If no one will, then I will...as soon as 3 is done.


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2011)

Depends on if I end up making the Homestuck Troll Mafia. If so, probably not. If not, sure.


----------

